# Sunday ride in Monrovia, CA



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2014)

*SATURDAY ride in Monrovia, CA*

A few friends and I are gonna get together this Sunday for a ride. Probably stop somewhere for lunch too. Anyone interested in joining us? Hoping to meet up at a new local vintage bike shop and head out from there. Post here or PM me. Mike


----------



## bike (Jan 26, 2014)

*pix of shop*

and ride????


----------



## okozzy (Jan 27, 2014)

*Did you ride*

I missed this one, what is the local vintage bike shop you're referring to?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Didnt go as planned...*

I was really looking forward to this ride. I even got my new 2spd installed in my SamsCo for it. Then Sunday morning my back goes out. I tried to jump on the bike, but it just wasn't gonna happen. I'm actually in bed right now missing a day of work. Keep an eye out here if you're interested in joining us for a future ride. Hoping to make it a regular thing here every month or so.
 New shop is Velocipedist on Myrtle just North of Foothill Blvd in Old Towne Monrovia run by Steve (associate258) here on The Cabe. Super nice guy. He sells newer bikes, but his passion is building and servicing vintage bikes. I'll post up his info. If you're local, stop by to say hi and support him. Not too many shops like this around anymore.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2014)

Could have made it but when you were KO'd: took the opportunity to do some things at the house instead. 
Anyone who wants to, show up at The Velocipedist Saturday Feb 22 10AM for a ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Pics of Velocipedist*

A few pics I took while my girl and I were out for a ride...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Some info and pics here...*

I believe his website is still in the works, but here's some info on Steve's shop.

http://www.thevelocipedist.com/

http://statigr.am/tag/velocipedist


----------



## okozzy (Jan 27, 2014)

*Nice shop*

Hey that looks like a nice shop, I live in Upland, so will have to stop in one of these days.




fordmike65 said:


> I believe his website is still in the works, but here's some info on Steve's shop.
> 
> http://www.thevelocipedist.com/
> 
> http://statigr.am/tag/velocipedist


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2014)

Bumping this up for those interested. If all goes as planned, we will meet up at Velocipedist at about 10:00am on Saturday, Feb 22. Looking forward to hosting a ride up here in the SGV. No calming waves or offshore breeze, but a beautiful view of the San Gabriel Mountains and great Victorian-40's homes to admire along the route. Great places to eat,drink and shop should you so desire.  Please post here or PM for more info. Mike


----------



## Todd Launchbaugh (Jul 27, 2014)

*Velocopedist phone or email information*

I have been trying to find a number or email address for this shop in Monrovia, 

Any help is appreciated

Todd


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2014)

*riders*

Its Sunday lets ride. Newport or Huntington. I am hoping some riders will come down to the beach today for a spontaneous cruise.?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2014)

I haven't been in town for the last couple Monrovia rides and missed this month's Coaster's. A ride on the beach sounds very tempting, especially with this damn heat. I have a big sidejob waiting for me, so I'm gonna have to pass. Have fun and stay cool


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Great day*



fordmike65 said:


> I haven't been in town for the last couple Monrovia rides and missed this month's Coaster's. A ride on the beach sounds very tempting, especially with this damn heat. I have a big sidejob waiting for me, so I'm gonna have to pass. Have fun and stay cool




I rode this 34 Shelby. I sold it but the guy has not been able to make it to OC. $500 as it rides local pick up in FV


----------

